# DEO - Pilot - Questions



## Bernardjmarx (27 Jul 2011)

Anyone else currently waiting for DEO Pilot positions to open up?  Currently only "skilled" candidate positions are open (former military pilots).  Anyways, here is the timeline of my application.

August 2010 - Initial application submitted including 60E long form security background (I worked overseas fo 3 years).
January 2011 - Target interview, CFAT completed (normal "any position open to you" result)
May 2011 - Security "11 liner" completed: no 1.5 year long security check required
July 2011 - Contacted National Recruiting Centre in North Bay, told that positions usually open up when a training session is approaching i.e. pilot potentially opening around December for new year basic officer training.

Currently 1 year of waiting, but given the 60E, I've been told this isn't that long to have been waiting.  Anyone else currently in the same situation?


----------



## snyper21 (28 Jul 2011)

Hey man, you can say I'm in a similar situation as yourself. My first application was November 2009, went to ASC a bit over a year ago. Was unsuccessful, went ahead and earned my ppl this past year, now simply wanting to redo that ASC and get a position. Hopefully spots will open up before April 2012. The recruiter told you spots usually open up in December..? In my mind it would be no earlier than April, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Bernardjmarx (28 Jul 2011)

Not exactly, he said that they begin accepting applications in advance of potential training periods, i.e in advance of the winter basic. For air crew selection, did you have any aviation experience going the first time?  Also, did you do your PPL privately?  I'm considering doing a multi IFR in cornwall to potentially log some hours.


----------



## skrob (28 Jul 2011)

I originally applied in 2008 at the Saskatoon RC, did CFAT, interview & medical, but my uncorrected vision wasn't good enough so my file got closed.  I had laser eye surgery done in Dec 2009 then I re-applied at the Edmonton RC in April 2010 and re-did interview and medical in June.  I was told I was put on a waiting list to go to ASC but it seems that RC just sat on my file and nothing happened, despite me staying in touch with them regularly.  I moved back to Saskatoon in March 2011 and had my file transferred back to Saskatoon RC.  They immediately tried to schedule me for ASC but since they weren't hiring DEO pilots at this time, my file got closed again.  Now I wait for April 2012, when hopefully some spots open up and I can go to ASC.


----------



## Bernardjmarx (28 Jul 2011)

Since 2009?  That's significantly longer than my case.  I also had to get LASEK done, but I didn't apply until it was finished.  Did you complete the air crew selection but were barred from proceeding because of your vision, or did your vision immediately disqualify you?


----------



## skrob (28 Jul 2011)

Well since 2008 actually, but after my file was closed the first time I thought that was my one and only chance.  Back then I didn't get to go to aircrew because of my eyes...I basically got ruled out at the local medical stage.  But alas, I have hope again and will wait however long I have to to get a chance to go to aircrew.  I have my ppl as well, so hopefully if I get to aircrew I pass because I don't think I could afford to upgrade to a commercial license to get another shot!


----------



## Bernardjmarx (28 Jul 2011)

Yeah, I've heard something about that, i.e. if you fail air crew with a license of some kind then you need to upgrade to the next license?  Do you know if that is actually the case?


----------



## skrob (28 Jul 2011)

I don't know that officially, but many people on here have said that, and I also talked with a girl who failed aircrew and that's what they told her.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2011)

Bernardjmarx said:
			
		

> Do you know if that is actually the case?



That's how it is, yes.


----------



## snyper21 (28 Jul 2011)

To answer your question bernardjmarx, I only had a few hours of flying before I attended asc. If I would have known what I know now as far as instruments go, and more flight experience in general (60 hours), I am highly confident I would have passed. Second time around should do the trick 

By the way, your recruiter told you it would be possible to attend ASC before April, or did he just say you can apply..? Which recruiting center are you dealing with?

Snyper


----------



## trampbike (28 Jul 2011)

Bernardjmarx said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard something about that, i.e. if you fail air crew with a license of some kind then you need to upgrade to the next license?  Do you know if that is actually the case?



Yes it is, and it's important to know that night, IFR, multiengine and instructor ratings do not count as an upgrade as far as the CFASC is concerned. They want you to get the next license: PPL, CPL and ATPL.


----------



## Bernardjmarx (25 Jul 2012)

Thought I would start a post for DEO pilots that were merit listed for today's selection date to share their results.  

In my case, I haven't heard anything yet regarding hiring, but I was merit listed yesterday.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## R.C. (26 Jul 2012)

I was merit listed sometime last week and am eagerly awaiting news from my file manager. I was told yesterday that he expects offers to start going out to those selected either today or tomorrow, which is much sooner than I was expecting -- I thought we'd be in for a bit of a wait.

Good luck!


----------



## PWN (26 Jul 2012)

RC, when did you complete your Selection Course (and DRDC tests)?


----------



## R.C. (26 Jul 2012)

Hi, PWN -- I was in Trenton for Aircrew Selection on June 25. The medical at DRDC was done on Thursday of that week.


----------



## PWN (26 Jul 2012)

Thanks RC. Sounds like a month is about standard.


----------



## Bernardjmarx (27 Jul 2012)

Got the call yesterday, BMOQ starting August 18!


----------



## R.C. (27 Jul 2012)

Congratulations! Anyone else out there get a call yet? I'm still holding my breath... :-X


----------



## johnsr19 (27 Jul 2012)

Got the call this morning, report to BMOQ Aug 18 also.


----------



## Qyrang121 (27 Jul 2012)

I am also waiting.

Although I am trying to CT from the reserves and my broker dosent like returning emails.( I know she is busy)  But that means I didnt even know there was a selection, and I still dont know if my air factor has been granted so I may not have even been merrit listed. 

Hopefully I hear something either way soon.

Cpl Waiting


----------



## R.C. (29 Jul 2012)

Congratulations, johnsr19! It's great to hear that some of us are getting the call.

To all of you still eagerly waiting to hear back about the selection that took place on July 25, I thought I would share what I was told on Friday by my file manager. The board has made their selections, however it seems that many (if not most) of us are still awaiting our air factor assessment to be finalized (someone has to sign off on it once it is assessed by DRDC). Official job offers cannot be made until these are finalized. I was under the impression that mine was finalized last week, but it was not. Not to worry, though, as he said the selection board makes their choices based on the successful completion of CAPSS. If you are selected by the board and your air factor is not yet finalized, they will put a rush on it -- it will not prevent you from being selected (unless some problem arises that DRDC overlooked). He also mentioned that nothing is official yet, but things are looking good for those in the DEO selection pool right now.

I hope this gives some of you some reassurance; I don't know about you, but I've found the waiting to be the most difficult part so far!

With a little luck, we'll have our answers soon.

Has anyone else heard anything similar/different?


----------



## PWN (29 Jul 2012)

Basically what I've heard as well, RC. My reliable source said that the pool (merit-listed DEOs) is quite a bit smaller than the number they're looking to intake. This source said that they'll either run more selections or just make the job offer as soon as the air factor is assigned. He or she thought the latter was more likely. Having successfully finished ASC and the DRDC medicals, my fingers are permanently crossed - I'm hoping for one of the BMOQs in Sept. 


As a side note, the Cpt from my RC called on Friday and left a message for me to call her.
Upon very anxiously calling her back, I learned...

...she had forgotten to ask me a question in my interview.
Sigh.


----------



## Dejo (30 Jul 2012)

hi everyone,
This forum is really helping as many information that are necessary are discussing here. Now about this topic, I fall into this category DEO pilot, but my last meeting with my recruiter talked about Air factor...I think he said something as being low. I am not sure I did any assessment of such except may be they use something else to carry out the assessment.

I have questions? what is air factor assessment. How is it being done or assessed, who do the assessment. Finally do you think without Air factor assessment or  air factor assessment being low can still give one chances of getting pilot job.

your advises will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## R.C. (30 Jul 2012)

PWN -- I'm glad to hear that you were told essentially the same thing I was told. As I understood my file manager, the selection board may very well have selected us, but they need to wait for the air factor to be signed off on before the official job offer can be made. He didn't seem overly concerned about it being a problem.

I'm hopeful that the call will come soon. A quick scan of the Canadian Forces Leadership & Recruit School's website shows that the last BMOQ course for 2012 begins August 20...

I'll be sure to post a note here as soon as I hear anything else.


----------



## filoufil (30 Jul 2012)

I am pretty much in the same situation. Last news I had from my file manager was that she was waiting for my air factor confirmation from CFEME Toronto.


----------



## PWN (30 Jul 2012)

Hey RC, I've had English BMOQ's in September, October and January 2013 mentioned specifically to me. So don't stress if it gets too close to the 20 Aug course.


lifeGoes, there's some info about your full Med Category, including Air Factor, here:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp

My understanding is that ONLY one of the two flight surgeons at DRDC in Toronto can assign the needed Air Factor for pilots.  You would know if you've done the necessary assessment - it's a least a day at DRDC full of poking and prodding and creepy chambers


----------



## R.C. (30 Jul 2012)

That's good to know, PWN! At least there are other course dates, should the air factor come in too late for the August course. That definitely takes some of the pressure off. They don't have those start dates listed on their site, but I guess they add them if they need them.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jul 2012)

R.C. said:
			
		

> but I guess they add them if they need them.



The military has been at this recruiting and training thing for quite some time. Why don't you just relax and let the CF handle things from here eh ?


----------



## PWN (1 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a Selection has been added for 15 Aug. 

Puts me on a pretty tight timeline from when I finished DRDC, but good luck to everyone else still waiting to be Merit Listed!


----------



## GregRell (1 Aug 2012)

> Sounds like a Selection has been added for 15 Aug.



PWN is this confirmed?  How have you come across this information?


----------



## PWN (1 Aug 2012)

GregRell said:
			
		

> PWN is this confirmed?  How have you come across this information?



Comes from someone I know at a CFRC. It's as "confirmed" as anything else out there, but you know what they say...don't believe anything you hear until after it's happened (and even then...).


----------



## GregRell (1 Aug 2012)

Does anybody know how many remaining DEO slots are available at this particular point in time?


----------



## pthebeau (1 Aug 2012)

Just got the call today, BMOQ Sept 24 pending air factor.   :facepalm:


----------



## PWN (1 Aug 2012)

pthebeau said:
			
		

> Just got the call today, BMOQ Sept 24 pending air factor.   :facepalm:



Congrats!!


----------



## R.C. (1 Aug 2012)

Congratulations, pthebeau!

Out of curiosity, when did you complete aircrew selection in Trenton?


----------



## pthebeau (2 Aug 2012)

Thank you!  Hopefully some of you will be joining me!



			
				R.C. said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, when did you complete aircrew selection in Trenton?



I attended ASC and DRDC on the week of July 9-13, 2012.


----------



## R.C. (4 Aug 2012)

Thanks, pthebeau -- from ASC/DRDC to an offer within a few weeks -- well done! I think it's fair to say that there are a whole bunch of us hoping to join you for BMOQ in September.   

Has any one else out there received any good news (pending air factor or otherwise)?


----------



## skyhigh10 (9 Aug 2012)

Just a few questions.

Any word on how how many  spots remain for DEO pilot this year?  Is there any chance that they may load more candidates on aircrew come September?  (if their quota is not filled of course) .  Just trying to get a feel for the process and what my chances are for this year. Have been plagued with delays. 

Can anyone in recruiting comment if educational waivers may be acceptable this year for pilot ?  (if DEO #s are not met) 

I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## GregRell (10 Aug 2012)

Hi All,

After many years... I got the call today.

St.Jean Sept 24!

See you there!


----------



## pthebeau (10 Aug 2012)

GregRell said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> After many years... I got the call today.
> 
> ...



See you there indeed.


----------



## R.C. (13 Aug 2012)

Congratulations, Greg!


----------



## Cecere85 (18 Aug 2012)

PWN said:
			
		

> Sounds like a Selection has been added for 15 Aug.
> 
> Puts me on a pretty tight timeline from when I finished DRDC, but good luck to everyone else still waiting to be Merit Listed!



Can anyone confirm that the August 15th selection did indeed take place?

Thanks


----------



## R.C. (18 Aug 2012)

I spoke with my file manager at the recruiting centre a little over a week ago and he said he hadn't heard anything about a deo pilot selection board scheduled for the 15th.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Aug 2012)

Many DEO spots remain. Apparently it may stay open til October - November.


----------



## R.C. (20 Aug 2012)

Hi guys -- I just received a call from my file manager. I was told that there is another selection board scheduled for sometime in September (he couldn't remember the exact date off hand, unfortunately). He also confirmed, as skyhigh10 has mentioned, that many spots remain and that offers are still going out.

I just though I'd pass this along; I know there are a whole bunch of you out there waiting for information, just like me. All the best...


----------



## shogun506 (22 Aug 2012)

Wow R.C. - that is a great thing to hear. I've been plagued with delays like the rest of you and I was nervous having missed the June and July dates because of this. DRDC told me my aircrew factor should be at my CFRC by mid-September and I'll be merit listed then, so if there is a selection that month that would be fantastic. Fingers crossed everyone


----------



## R.C. (22 Aug 2012)

I was also told, by my file manager, that your air factor does not need to be assigned in order for you to be merit listed and selected. It is entirely possible for a candidate to be on the merit list and selected prior to having the air factor assigned. If a candidate is selected in this fashion, then their offer would be conditional upon the air factor result. One member on this thread was selected in this way not too long ago. You may very well be on the merit list already, Reaper-1. Your file manager should be able to let you know.

All the best...


----------



## et30 (27 Aug 2012)

I attended ASC (in June) and passed, but am a DEO Component transfer... does anyone have any info as to whether or not I will have to pass a merit board, or are positions "reserved" for CT's? I've been hearing conflicting reports and would appreciate any insight! Would anyone know how long this process usually takes?

I'm just waiting for an air factor to be assigned, however candidates off the street going through their CFRC's (instead of DMil7) from my ASC course have already received offers... I'm not sure if their air factors have been granted or not.


----------



## RobOfstie (28 Aug 2012)

et30 said:
			
		

> I attended ASC (in June) and passed, but am a DEO Component transfer... does anyone have any info as to whether or not I will have to pass a merit board, or are positions "reserved" for CT's? I've been hearing conflicting reports and would appreciate any insight! Would anyone know how long this process usually takes?
> 
> I'm just waiting for an air factor to be assigned, however candidates off the street going through their CFRC's (instead of DMil7) from my ASC course have already received offers... I'm not sure if their air factors have been granted or not.




Strange your Airfactor hasn't been assigned yet.  I was told by Staff at DRCD that as a serving member your Airfactor will be assigned quicker than an off-the-street applicant as you are already in the system.  All they have to do is update your file on the DIN at your home unit.  Mine was assigned 3 weeks after I was at DRDC.   As for your question about DEO CT's I have heard varying opinions about this entry plan but its just that - opinions and speculation.  Nobody seems to know for sure it seems like a real grey area as far as the different entry plans are concerned.  

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## et30 (28 Aug 2012)

Thanks Rob. I'm curious if the guys off the street don't have air factor's but have been conditionally loaded on BMOQ's... from reading on here, it seems that this is done often.

Also would DRDC upload your airfactor into HRMS, or is it sent to the home unit? It would seem unusual for a home unit to be responsible for uploading a medical category...

This waiting game is so frustrating especially as I read of more and more positions filling up. Oh well.


----------



## Qyrang121 (28 Aug 2012)

et30

I am in the same boat you are.  Last I heard from my file manager, my air factor was awarded and my file was sent to a MWO for "final review and so my offer can be prepared accordingly".  This sounds good but that was also over a month ago now.  My file manager also advised me that our files are not sent to a board such as those candidates coming off the street but when I asked for clarification I receieved no response.

From my understanding DRDC would be uploading the airfactor and it won't be sent to your home unit, but I am having trouble getting solid answers from anyone regarding the rest of the process.

As far as I can tell right now I am just waiting for a yes or no and am also worried about all the spots being taken up!

I will post here if I hear anything of interest though!

Good luck


----------



## et30 (28 Aug 2012)

thanks qyrang121, when were you at drdc? It would seem there are so many unanswered questions about the CT's. I'll let you know as well if I hear anything!


----------



## Qyrang121 (29 Aug 2012)

I was at DRDC the second last week of June.  It took about a month for my air factor to be granted.


----------



## et30 (29 Aug 2012)

That's when I was there, I think we may have met actually, I seem to remember meeting a Queen's York Ranger. Anyway, I still haven't seen my airfactor on my MPRR...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

AFAIK, any/all CTs are handled at D Mil C (vice CFRG for CFRC applicants IIRC).  Look for CF MIL PERS INSTR 03/08 - CF CT and CT Career Programs  on the DIN, that might hold some info for CT DEO applicants.


----------



## the tickler (29 Aug 2012)

Just finished my interview and will be moving on to ASC. The recruiter informed me that there are 51 DEO pilot spots still available for this fiscal year (April 1 - March 30); however, 30 of those spots are reserved for people with previous military experience.


----------



## Mab163 (30 Aug 2012)

the tickler said:
			
		

> Just finished my interview and will be moving on to ASC. The recruiter informed me that there are 51 DEO pilot spots still available for this fiscal year (April 1 - March 30); however, 30 of those spots are reserved for people with previous military experience.



I'm not sure about this... I heard 2 weeks ago that only 7 pilots were engaged /103 DEO pilot spots available for 2012-2013 (excluding 20 spots for people with previous military experience). I doubt that more than 40 candidates were engaged in less than 2 weeks. But good luck! I'm in the same situation as you... waiting to go to ASC... but for the second time! :S

*Last update: Missing some information.


----------



## skyhigh10 (31 Aug 2012)

Whole process seems to be a bit ...... mental.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Sep 2012)

Good luck to all of you waiting. 

Qyrang - extra props to you and your prospects. As one Ranger to another....  . There are a few of us ex 011's that went the 32A route.  Celer Et Audax


----------



## Qyrang121 (1 Sep 2012)

Good to know there are a few other Rangers floating around out there!  I have 2 other ranger buddies trying to change the colour of their hat as well.  They are going for AVN Tech and are also currently playing the waiting game along with me.

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## shogun506 (11 Sep 2012)

Has anyone gotten any updates on the September selection date?


----------



## R.C. (11 Sep 2012)

One of the guys I was in Trenton with for aircrew selection got the call this past Friday. He told me there was a selection made that day. He said he's being sworn in this week and he's off to St. Jean for September 24.

Personally, I received a letter asking for more information from a specialist, so I'm delayed; it seems the folks at DRDC sent me off without the info they needed and it took two months for a letter to get to me. I hope to have things sorted before the spots are all filled. It's not over 'till it's over.

Best of luck to all...


----------



## shogun506 (11 Sep 2012)

Yeah R.C. that's exactly it, I got approved on everything at DRDC a few weeks ago but then last Friday I got a call from DRDC saying they want me to redo my visual test over there this Friday. Weird because I can't think of why they would want me to do that. Also, I got an email with the SOU last week to read over from my interviewing officer. I'm optimistic because I'm thinking it might mean they're looking into my profile in. Ore detail. I guess I'll know what the deal is after I go see them on Friday.


----------



## R.C. (11 Sep 2012)

You're lucky they called you back in for a redo, Reaper-1. It took just over two months for me to get this letter; and, it'll be another month by the time I finally get to see the specialist for the follow-up appointment. Hopefully your situation gets resolved quickly for you when you go back.

Your post makes me curious because the letter I received was eye-related as well -- I've never had a problem with my eyes in my life. I wonder if others have been receiving similar requests for follow-ups...

Best of luck, Reaper-1!


----------



## R.C. (20 Sep 2012)

Well, it took 2 months to get a letter and another to get in to see the required specialist, but I've been cleared of the "eye problem". The eye doc says it is likely that a mistake was made by the technician, the equipment wasn't working properly, or some other anomaly occurred during my aircrew medical that resulted in a false scan of my eye. Now to submit the required paperwork and have my medical file cleared and my air factor finally put on file.

I hope things are working out in a similar fashion for those of you who have encountered similar circumstances. All the best!


----------



## shogun506 (20 Sep 2012)

I went in to DRDC last Friday and they cleared everything up. Apparently someone in Ottawa just wanted to get some extra tests done because they thought they saw something on my eye. The doctor said everything was perfect, which is great - except now I have to wait a few weeks for them to send off to Ottawa again.. I hope this is the last delay.


----------



## Qyrang121 (20 Sep 2012)

After a long wait....CT approved.  St.Jean for December!


----------



## R.C. (20 Sep 2012)

Congrats, Qyrang121 -- good luck at St. Jean.


----------



## Dejo (30 Sep 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Qyrang121, you say... After a long wait....CT approved.  St.Jean for December! 

I will like to know...do you mean BMOQ ?, if so, does that mean the BMOQ is indoor throughout or some outdoors, because from Dec to April, we may/have got snows in early periods of the training, even until early April. Any contribution will be highly appreciated, as I am looking at the Dec based on this info from Qyrang121. 
thanks


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2012)

lifeGoes said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> Qyrang121, you say... After a long wait....CT approved.  St.Jean for December!
> 
> I will like to know...do you mean BMOQ ?, if so, does that mean the BMOQ is indoor throughout or some outdoors, because from Dec to April, we may/have got snows in early periods of the training, even until early April. Any contribution will be highly appreciated, as I am looking at the Dec based on this info from Qyrang121.
> thanks



Are you afraid of the cold and wet?  If so, you may want to reconsider your application.  The CF sends it members to places where they may face extreme weather/climate conditions.  Cold and Wet/Hot and Wet/Hot and Dry/etc. 

If you have read any of the information here, you will have seen that the majority of the BASIC training is conducted within in the MEGA.  All BASIC courses will do a FIELD portion, and that will be conducted during the scheduled course.  If you start in DECEMBER, you can likely expect that FIELD portion to be in the WINTER or early SPRING.  CFLRS DOES NOT control the WEATHER, so be prepared for any eventuality.


----------



## Qyrang121 (30 Sep 2012)

As George Wallace points out, yes we will be outside.  I am only doing mod 2 which involves  a lot of in field training.  

I am expecting it to be very cold :nod:


----------



## R.C. (3 Oct 2012)

A quick note to those of you still hoping for a DEO pilot spot -- I was just informed that the next selection will be taking place October 24. Good luck to all.


----------



## shogun506 (10 Oct 2012)

Got the worst news today... the Oct.24 selection R.C. posted (and was also independently told to me by my recruiter) is only for experienced pilots, ie; foreign militaries. They were all filled last Thursday. There are no more DEO spots left this year. We all have to wait until April to even hear if there will be any next year and then those of us whose interviews, medicals, and security checks will be older than a year by then will have to redo them. Fuck.


----------



## R.C. (11 Oct 2012)

It's definitely not the best news, but thanks for posting, Reaper-1. Confirmed with my file manager today as well: DEO spots for this fiscal year have been filled. Commence waiting.

Reaper-1, do you happen to know if your air factor will still be processed even though the remaining spots have been filled? I believe we were in a very similar situation (being approved while at DRDC only to be asked to redo a certain part). My file was only resubmitted to DRDC about a little over a week ago.


----------



## shogun506 (11 Oct 2012)

That's the worst part - my air factor came back on Friday and as of Tuesday I got on the list and was good to go with no more surprises. Then yesterday they told me the spots were filled as of last Thursday. I guess the good thing is at least I'm processed and ready for next year. The bad thing is by April I'm sure they'll have processed a ton of other people and we'll all have more competition.


----------



## R.C. (11 Oct 2012)

That's rough, Reaper-1. To be that close...

I had a feeling this year was a no-go once it became apparent more information was being requested from me -- this competition is way too fierce for any delays in one's file. Now that everything has finally been completed (or close to it, in my case), we can look forward to April.

Congratulations to those of you who were selected this year! And, good luck to those of you still trying.

 :yellow:


----------



## filoufil (18 Oct 2012)

I recommend that everyone rely on the information that comes directly from the office where your file manager is. Numbers of positions are different from those in recruiting as well as in-service.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Oct 2012)

filoufil said:
			
		

> I recommend that everyone rely on the information that comes directly from the office where your file manager is. Numbers of positions are different from those in recruiting as well as in-service.



So then what you're saying is one centre could show "no more pilots" while another centre is showing " 10 more to go" ?   Could you clarify please?  

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> So they what you're saying is one centre could show "no more pilots" while another centre is showing " 10 more to go" ?   Could you clarify please?
> 
> Thanks



No, that;s not what he said.


----------



## R.C. (19 Oct 2012)

filoufil: a few of us on this thread are getting our information directly from our file managers and passing it on as it comes in.

I am curious about what you mean when you say the "numbers of positions are different from those in recruiting as well as in-service". As I've been informed, by my file manager, the DEO pilot selection is nation-wide -- when it's closed, it's closed (until such time that the CF decides more hires are necessary, which often occurs in April, when the new fiscal year begins).


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2012)

R.C. said:
			
		

> filoufil: a few of us on this thread are getting our information directly from our file managers and passing it on as it comes in.
> 
> I am curious about what you mean when you say the "numbers of positions are different from those in recruiting as well as in-service". As I've been informed, by my file manager, the DEO pilot selection is nation-wide -- when it's closed, it's closed (until such time that the CF decides more hires are necessary, which often occurs in April, when the new fiscal year begins).



"in-service" means positions for people already in the CF and applying to transfer internally. The numbers are always separate from what the CFRCs are recruiting for. Positions for "in service" are often open when positions for "off-the-street" recruiting are closed.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, that;s not what he said.



I also said please clarify in the event I am reading things incorrectly. I now have just seen your explanation...which leads to more questions. 

How often are "in service" reservations filled completely? Is this an annual recurrence in which there is a deadline for "in-service" candidates ?  Perhaps this explains why some people on the recruiting side are still processing.


----------



## DAA (19 Oct 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Perhaps this explains why some people on the recruiting side are still processing.



Then again, perhaps they aren't aware that it is closed and are processing for nothing.


----------



## filoufil (19 Oct 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "in-service" means positions for people already in the CF and applying to transfer internally. The numbers are always separate from what the CFRCs are recruiting for. Positions for "in service" are often open when positions for "off-the-street" recruiting are closed.



Thanks CDN Aviator for clarifying my statement. 

As for your other questions skyhigh10, I am not aware of the statistics of past years. The CFRCs are maybe still processing files to have them ready for the next fiscal year.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Then again, perhaps they aren't aware that it is closed and are processing for nothing.




Hence why we are inquiring


----------



## DAA (19 Oct 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Hence why we are inquiring



Sorry, but I can't speak for the individual Centre's and how they manage their files, so any comment on that would be mere speculation.  If they are processing these files, then they have a reason and what that reason is, who knows.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I can't speak for the individual Centre's and how they manage their files, so any comment on that would be mere speculation.  If they are processing these files, then they have a reason and what that reason is, who knows.



So that leads me back to my original point.  DEO could be closed, yet some centres are still processing while others are not. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## filoufil (19 Oct 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> So that leads me back to my original point.  DEO could be closed, yet some centres are still processing while others are not.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



No, CDN Aviator clearly answered your original point by clarifying what I meant with my post. Then you asked more questions to which we answered that we don't really know the statistics of past years and can't speak for the CFRCs.

Anyway, I wish everything is understood now.


----------



## skyhigh10 (19 Oct 2012)

filoufil said:
			
		

> No, CDN Aviator clearly answered your original point by clarifying what I meant with my post. Then you asked more questions to which we answered that we don't really know the statistics of past years and can't speak for the CFRCs.
> 
> Anyway, I wish everything is understood now.



I understood that part. But as the one individual wrote above ... maybe they are processing when they shouldn't be? Maybe they are for next year? Maybe Maybe Maybe!   

We were just wondering if they are changing some standards this year where processing will continue. 

Thanks


----------



## ciesielczuk (28 Mar 2016)

Curious if anyone knows the contract commitment for being a pilot through the DEO route?
Thanks


----------



## Loachman (28 Mar 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca, ciesielczuk

Have you done any research about that on this Site?

Please do so. Most questions have already been extensively answered.

And you'll likely find answers to other questions that have not even occurred to you yet.


----------



## DAA (29 Mar 2016)

ciesielczuk said:
			
		

> Curious if anyone knows the contract commitment for being a pilot through the DEO route?
> Thanks



9 years


----------

